# hey, why are there so many poulan 2150's



## WadePatton (Dec 31, 2009)

in the scrap yard?

i went a saw hunting (the day i got my homie) at the scrap yard the other day. i found one older echo, one complete sxl, a smattering of other stuff, and nearly a truckload of poulan 2150's...easily a 10:1 favorite of the junkpile. 

a lot of 'em. do they just fall apart or is it a long production run coupled with joe dumbass operating them?

next time i'm going to pull muffs...on everything. take a survey.


----------



## David Y. (Dec 31, 2009)

I fixed one for a friend of mine a month or so ago. It just quit running for him. He was going to toss it, so I offered to look at it. I took the carb apart and blew it out, put it back together with some new fuel lines and it ran fine. His other two saws ran fine on the fuel mix he was using. I know they are not that well built, but maybe they also have smaller jets or some other carb design issue.


----------



## jd548esco72 (Dec 31, 2009)

our local decon has a a 46cc pull-ann. he likes his. he does have a extra worker to help him start it though. sort of like some kind of crew served weapon! i guess the helper saves him from cursing.

when i was shopping the pawn shops for a saw deal. they all had dozens of used wild-thing saws. buy one for $30 get one free type of deals.

had it been a roby i might have bought one!:greenchainsaw:

a 2150 might not in the box store class--what cc is it?


----------



## WildnCrazyGuy (Dec 31, 2009)

I had one for about a year or so. It was my stumping saw. Flush cut stumps to the ground. I picked it up at a yard sale for 20.00. Had to replace the oiler, fuel lines, and primer bulb. I guess I had 50.00 in that saw. I expected the abuse I gave it would kill it in short order. I frequently pulled the muffler to check for piston scoring or damage.

That thing was working great the day I gave it away in July to a landscaper helper (mexican maybe) that worked his, well you know what, off in 100 degree heat in my backyard this summer for like a month. I needed to cut a large root out (dirt and all, did I mention I abused that little saw?) and he saw how well the 2150 did it and said he would like to have a saw like that for trimming his trees at home, did I want to sell it? I put a fresh chain on it and said here! Kind of wish I hadn't done that. Now my stumper is my 021 Stihl.


----------



## pwoller (Dec 31, 2009)

jd548esco72 said:


> our local decon has a a 46cc pull-ann. he likes his. he does have a extra worker to help him start it though. sort of like some kind of crew served weapon! i guess the helper saves him from cursing.
> 
> when i was shopping the pawn shops for a saw deal. they all had dozens of used wild-thing saws. buy one for $30 get one free type of deals.
> 
> ...




Now thats a deal. Our pawn shops have the Wild Things listed around 80 bucks.


----------



## joecool85 (Dec 31, 2009)

WildnCrazyGuy said:


> I had one for about a year or so. It was my stumping saw. Flush cut stumps to the ground. I picked it up at a yard sale for 20.00. Had to replace the oiler, fuel lines, and primer bulb. I guess I had 50.00 in that saw. I expected the abuse I gave it would kill it in short order. I frequently pulled the muffler to check for piston scoring or damage.
> 
> That thing was working great the day I gave it away in July to a landscaper helper (mexican maybe) that worked his, well you know what, off in 100 degree heat in my backyard this summer for like a month. I needed to cut a large root out (dirt and all, did I mention I abused that little saw?) and he saw how well the 2150 did it and said he would like to have a saw like that for trimming his trees at home, did I want to sell it? I put a fresh chain on it and said here! Kind of wish I hadn't done that. Now my stumper is my 021 Stihl.



I have a 2250 and a 2375 Wild Thing (based off the same saw, just slightly larger P&C). Both of them have held up real well. I am selling the little guy so the wife will let me get another toy.


----------



## howellhandmade (Dec 31, 2009)

Ignorance is my guess, though from what I hear they aren't uniformly well made. The air filter cover is held on with four long screws, making the filter such a pain to replace that I would guess it hardly ever gets done. HD probably sold tens of thousands of them, they have some weaknesses, not the least of which is the target market, and at the first sign of trouble the saw shop will say it's not worth fixing. 

I know I've told this story before, but what the hey. I bought my 2150 in 1998, and it was my only saw for a long time, cutting up everything that blew down around my place and the neighbors' places. I was mostly a recreational woodburner, maybe burned a cord a year and gave the rest away. Then it did about three cords a year when I moved into a house with a wood stove for a year, and then it wouldn't oil. I kept using it with an oilcan until it wouldn't idle. When I took it to a saw shop they asked how long I'd used it. I said seven, eight years, they said it's junk, pitch it, it's got no more compression, and the oiler is a difficult fix that will cost more than the saw is worth. I put it on a shelf -- have a hard time throwing anything with an engine away, you never know what you can make from parts of it.

Well, I got more saws, discovered this site, and decided to play with the "dead" 2150. I discovered that the oiler cost $14 and popped right out. I also discovered that the idle problem was caused by a seized clutch bearing, put another one in with a new spur sprocket. New 30LP chain from Bailey's, and the saw starts in four pulls and cuts a lot better than most would expect. It's the saw that sits by the back door and it gets the oldest mix and all the jobs that are too dirty or insignificant for a "good" saw. But if I'd listened to the guy at the saw shop it would be in the junk pile with the rest of them.

Jack


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Dec 31, 2009)

cause most people dont want to take them to a repair shop to get them fixed when 9 out of 10 times its the adapter on the back of the carb that has worked itself loose from the cylinder in turn causes a air leak 

they rather throw them out and buy a new one instead of spending about 15.00 to get theres fixed


----------



## joecool85 (Dec 31, 2009)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> cause most people dont want to take them to a repair shop to get them fixed when 9 out of 10 times its the adapter on the back of the carb that has worked itself loose from the cylinder in turn causes a air leak
> 
> they rather throw them out and buy a new one instead of spending about 15.00 to get theres fixed



The three I've owned/work on all had either leaky fuel lines or just needed adjustment on the carb. I'm sure that many of the adapters do work loose, but mine have all been tight so far.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Dec 31, 2009)

I bought a nearly new one for 50 bucks back in 99. Used it for several years cutting enough wood for the occasional fire in the fireplace maybe a cord a year.
Gave it to my father when I became severly inflicted w/ CAD and cutting 10-12 cord to feed my OWB. Ran the little bugger this summer to cut some campfire wood at my folks cottage on Drummond Island. Saw has had nothing done to it except a spark plug, fuel filter, air filter and chain/bar since 99.


----------



## oldsaw (Dec 31, 2009)

pwoller said:


> Now thats a deal. Our pawn shops have the Wild Things listed around 80 bucks.



Here too, or more. I've seen them for $129 in not so spiffy shape at more than one.


----------



## WadePatton (Dec 31, 2009)

found another hoard of them at the pawn shops today. _one_ wild thang and half a dozen 2150's.

what the hey. i can buy 'em for 15 cents per pound at the scrap yard. maybe i should get 12 and make one and have a loaner...

or at least something to keep from embarrassing my bro with the mac "pro" (for occasional use only) saw. well, not really--as i'd have sharp chisel no-bumper chain on the "beast".  maybe bump the compression and trim the skirts a bit....hehehehe.

is it next year yet?

huh?


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 31, 2009)

WadePatton said:


> in the scrap yard?
> 
> i went a saw hunting (the day i got my homie) at the scrap yard the other day. i found one older echo, one complete sxl, a smattering of other stuff, and nearly a truckload of poulan 2150's...easily a 10:1 favorite of the junkpile.
> 
> ...



I have the Partner version (351), and have no problem understanding why they ended up in the junk yard.........


----------



## Michael Kent (Apr 10, 2019)

joecool85 said:


> The three I've owned/work on all had either leaky fuel lines or just needed adjustment on the carb. I'm sure that many of the adapters do work loose, but mine have all been tight so far.


----------



## Michael Kent (Apr 10, 2019)

Please exuse my ignorance, but what is the adapter thingy that is mentioned that can loosen up? I was given one of these saws and I’m interested in knowing what problems to keep a lookout for with the 2150. 
Thanks


----------



## dougand3 (Apr 10, 2019)

The big black thing screwed to the cyl. The carb bolts come of it. 2 screws (with a big gasket) hold adapter to cyl.


----------

